# Pre contest diet and tabs



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok i am now approaching 12 weeks out and here is my diet plan, sorry it doesnt give the measurements of the whole weight and just the amounts of protein and carbs per meal, i also havent yet worked out the fats but i will be doing that in the next couple of days.

Please have a look and note any changes you think i could do with

6:45am: Clen 80mcg, t3 50mcgs

7am: 25g protein

7am: bike 15 mins

7:15: Dextrose (30g carbs), Oats (20g Carbs)

9: 30g protein shake

11: brown rice 30g carbs, chicken 25g protein, egg 10g protein. Grapefruit (15g carbs)

12: 20g protein shake

12: 30mg Winny

1: Tuna wrap, wholemeal wrap with lettuce and udos oil. (30g protein, 15g carbs)

2: 20g protein shake

3: rice 30g, chicken 25g protein, egg 10g protein. Banana (35g carbs)

4: 20g protein shake, cod liver oil tab

4:15: 50mg proviron

4:30: pulse, bcaa's

5: Gym with 30 mins cardio at the end

Post work out: dextrose 50g carbs

6:40: 40g protein shake

7:30: Steak with red sweet potato and fibrous veg (30g protein, 40g carbs)

10: protein shake with milk 40g protein, 15g carb

10: winny 15mgs, 3mg melatonin

Total Protein: 325g

Total Carbs: 280g

Total Fats: TBC

Total Cals: TBC


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

STruggling to see 325g of protein in there tbh?

plus a whyeshake before 15mins on a bike? 15mins aint gonna do jack dude so do it fasted as u won't burn muscle in 15mins

T3&clen at a fairly high dose 12 weeks out seems a little excessive as what will u add/change when the fat loss slows?

Seems all to complicated eating every hour and strange amounts of food/shakes here and there?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

DB said:


> STruggling to see 325g of protein in there tbh?
> 
> plus a whyeshake before 15mins on a bike? 15mins aint gonna do jack dude so do it fasted as u won't burn muscle in 15mins
> 
> ...


Thanks DB, i make it to 325g protein though? i work in an office which makes it easy for me to consume regularly so what i have tried to do is switch between whole meal and shakes on/off throughout the day.

Ill take out the protein before cycling and will up this to 20 mins as i didnt think of that.

i was going to up the clen to 120mcgs closer to show as i have tried this dosage before and been ok, this is my first time on t3 and have been on just over a week now at 50mcgs, would u suggest cutting this down to 25mcgs?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Upto you fo course on the t3&clen mate, but for me I find T3 very catabolic, I don't know your metabolism and what sort of 12 week out condition u are in,

How are u running that 80mcg? 2 weeks on 2 off or similar?

Some say t3 is pointless at 25mcg as its too close to natty production, I just don't like the stuff mate now, women seem to respond very well to it though,


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

DB said:


> Upto you fo course on the t3&clen mate, but for me I find T3 very catabolic, I don't know your metabolism and what sort of 12 week out condition u are in,
> 
> How are u running that 80mcg? 2 weeks on 2 off or similar?
> 
> Some say t3 is pointless at 25mcg as its too close to natty production, I just don't like the stuff mate now, women seem to respond very well to it though,


Yeah running it two weeks on 2 weeks off, have one which is almost 3 weeks though, havent got the cycle plan to hand but basically i was to eager to start it but also wanted to make sure i was on it for at least a week into a 2 week cycle come show day.

i didnt know about t3 being catabolic, do you think maybe i should stop this now and just run it the last 6 weeks? last 6 weeks im running short esther injectble blend of test prop, tren ace and mast.

The reason i went with t3 as a lot of people had reported good results when stacked with t3 but didnt think about how long they were running for


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

also if u look at this post there are some pics of me 20 weeks out, i have dropped somewhere between another 1-2% bf since this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/124977-dream-tan-pot-spray.html


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you really believe you need all those drugs in order to get into shape mate? you arent crazy far away from good condition why not start on a real low dose of clen/t3 or non at all and diet for first few weeks to see how your body responds?

ive seen people in worse condition 12weeks out from a natty show and got into great shape


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

First show syndrome I guess, I don't know how my body is going to respond etc and I'm on a lower clen dose than I've done before the only difference is adding t3 and as to whether I should stop the t3 maybe and savethis til closer out. The winny runs out in a week, this was mearly a test to see how I get on with winny and personally I do not rate it over anavar now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Who's Guiding you with prep mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Agree with Baz about the protein, cardio and T3.

Are you counting protein in non protein foods like oats?

I have moved this to the journals and pics section as that seems a better place.....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

For T3:

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/steroid-profiles/cytomel.htm

I don't agree with some parts; I think its becuase its an american site he goes on about T3 possibly permanently shutting down natural production- highly unlikely unless seriously abused (>100mcg for months... or years).

Actually 20-25mcg of T3 is HIGHLY beneficial when taken with AAS, as it increases protein synthesis (AAS retain the aminos to allow this to happen):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triiodothyronine

See:

Effects of T3

T3 increases the basal metabolic rate and, thus, increases the body's oxygen and energy consumption. The basal metabolic rate is the minimal caloric requirement needed to sustain life in a resting individual. T3 acts on the majority of tissues within the body, with a few exceptions including the spleen and testis. It increases the production of the Na+/K+ -ATPase and, in general, increases the turnover of different endogenous macromolecules by increasing their synthesis and degradation.

Protein

T3 stimulates the production of RNA Polymerase I and II and, therefore, increases the rate of protein synthesis. It also increases the rate of protein degradation, and, in excess, the rate of protein degradation exceeds the rate of protein synthesis. In such situations, the body may go into negative ion balance.

Glucose

T3 potentiates the effects of the β-adrenergic receptors on the metabolism of glucose. Therefore, it increases the rate of glycogen breakdown and glucose synthesis in gluconeogenesis. It also potentiates the effects of insulin, which have opposing effects.

Lipids

T3 stimulates the breakdown of cholesterol and increases the number of LDL receptors, therefore increasing the rate of lipolysis.

See what happens when you diet, your metabolism slows down, especially on reduced carbs; in fact the low carb approach reduces the conversion of T4 to T3.. so supplementing at least 2--25mcg T3 after the first couple of weeks is a good start..

It would have been wise to measure body temp before you started T3. As it is, start measuring; when your body temp drops by 0.6deg 3 mornings in a row- increase your T3 dose as your metabolism is slowing.. if however you get to 6 weeks out, and your body temp hasn't dropped- its your choice whether you want to increase T3 dose depending on how your fat loss is going as opposed to whether your metabolism has slowed.

Use an an in ear thermometer- and take the temp as soon as you awake, before even leaving bed:

http://www.boots.com/en/Braun-ThermoScan-ExacTemp-Ear-Thermometer-IRT4520_797/

Clen is excellent with T3. I wouldn't cycle 2 on 2 off, just stay on the whole time and take ketotifen:

http://forums.steroid.com/archive/index.php/t-538.html

get it here:

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/product.php?productid=921&cat=0&page=1

As for the AAS tabs; I would think about taking them a few hours before your weights workout, so that the workout falls in the half life of the tabs, and then again before bed so that you are in an anabolic state while you sleep (also good if taking peptides)


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I know jack about contest prep, but that many meals / feeds is just setting yourself up for failure IMO, too much to think about. How about same cals over less meals?

I'd agree with the above about the shakes pre and post 15mins on the bike, it effectively makes the time on the bike pointless.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

And if you struggle to figure out cals and macros, something like www.fitday.com is invaluable when dieting.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have just had a better look at the diet and you are having 11 meals/shakes with protein in them this is way way to much and to complicated, in my opinion meals should contain either P&C or P&F believe me after 4 weeks of doing this you will find it hard to eat or drink all the time, you could easily squeeze all of these into 6-7 meals and in my opinion would be better off.....

Batman is spot on with fitday.com I have used this site to monitor calories etc for the last 5yrs......


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey dude could u post some pic on here pls mate, thinking of competing first time, I have no idea if I am on right track, what I am up against etc... Me being 6ft1 and 95kg I am thinking I might get slaughterd by the big boys..


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Cheers for the help guys, I'll re-write this when I get back tonight.

Only question left now is should I reduce the t3 to 25mcgs, as specified there are still benefits and I can up this closer to show but I have been on for about 10 days at 50mcgs now.

Miggs sorry I don't have any current ones and I'm not sure if judging me is a good way to know if u should do a show or not, I myself don't know if I'm going to go out there and look silly or not. I'm mainly doing this as a challenge to get myself in the best shape of my life, if u want to look at some pics of me 20 weeks out then go to my profile page, click all threads started, then find the one about dream tan and there's some pics on there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck buddy, keep us updated with ur progress


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Neither of you will look silly if you give it your all. You are your own biggest competition and getting to the stage is what counts


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The T3 is not a huge amount but the thing with dieting for a show is you don't throw everything in the mix straight away, at some point your metabolism will slow using T3 at that point will be more sensible....to be honest many throw the use of T3 in and quote higher protein synthesis yet they are just repeating what someone on the Internet once said.....


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it too late to take it out completely and then throw it in the last 6 weeks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I wouldn't say it's too late to take anything out you are weeks away, if it is a change that slows process there is plenty time to put it back in


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> The T3 is not a huge amount but the thing with dieting for a show is you don't throw everything in the mix straight away, at some point your metabolism will slow using T3 at that point will be more sensible....to be honest many throw the use of T3 in and quote higher protein synthesis yet they are just repeating what someone on the Internet once said.....


Agreed Paul, for me I can't see the 'higher protein synthesis'. I go very catabolic on it

IN regard to clen and ketitofen, yeah it upgrades receptors to allow clen to be used longer but ignores the direct effect on heart tissue which imo is a big issue imho

Drop all fat burners/stims/t3 etc

make the diet into 6/7 meals as Pscarb said

monitor the diet for a few weeks and make sure its working BEFORE you add in fat burners etc

just imo


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

thought i better add i am on test with these tabs as well, forgot to mention that, i have been running 1.2g test and 600mg tren EW, was thinking on dropping to a low test dosage of 125mg EW for 6 weeks so i would have test in my system as well. would this make a difference to the t3 and clen?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How long have you been on those amounts mate?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> How long have you been on those amounts mate?


only 6 weeks but the reason i was dropping was because i was on a test cycle for a while before that, obviously 6 weeks for tren isnt really enough but i estimate i have been on high dose test for about 20 -22 weeks now and before that was a cruise at 125mg and then a test and tren cycle before that


----------

